# Zero in Black & White



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry I havent been around much lately life's been all over the place and my poor little Zero has been really sickly so I've been either down the hospital (with my mum or for my headaches) or the vets for the last few weeks  Here's my little baby resting and looking as cute as ever and he's 2 in eight days time.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are absolutely stunning photos!

What's been wrong with the poor little baby? Did I miss a post somewhere? I am so sorry you've had a bumpy spot and I hope it's over soon and that everyone is on the mend!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Zero is so gorgeous!!!
Hope everyone is feeling better soon


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

i love the name zero we wanted to name our little boy that.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww those are great pics of zero hes still as handsome as ever
hope you all get better soon


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope Zero is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

gorgeous pictures  i hope you all feel better soon


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwww Zero we have missed you so much (and you too Sarah). XXXXXXX
Gorgeous pics and a gorgeous model...
Love the black and white those would look fab framed.

Hope you are ok with your Migrains, I have some new tablets for mine, I will let you know how I go with them.


----------



## Jessdv (Sep 3, 2007)

he's so beautiful and the pictures are amazing!!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

aww poor u and zero. what was wrong with zero? is he feeling better now?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

These pictures are Fabulous!! He is as Handsome as ever


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Zero is gorgeous (handsome) and quite photogenic. What a cutie!

I hope you, Zero, and your family are feeling better soon.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you for all the nice comments everyone  We're all slowly on the mend. Zero has a stomach disorder which means he passed the whole lining of his stomach at least once a month which I have become used to with him (and the vets bills) this time though he bacame extremely ill and lathargic with it, they believe its due to a bacteria imbalance in his stomach. Anyway due to this and the knowledge that his father also suffered from a similar condition (he was then removed from breeding) we've decided not to use Zero as a stud dog mainily as IF this is genetic I would rather no other owners or pups for that matter have to go through what I do with Zero on a regular basis.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww poor zero
is it painfull for him sarah?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> aww poor zero
> is it painfull for him sarah?


Usually he's only offcolour for a day or two but when he gets it really bad I have to rush him to the vet as he colapses  I know his tummy is painfull but Zero's never been one to cry even when he broke his leg he only cried when it happened. Zero more sulks when he's in pain


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

What fantastic pictures he's such a little stunner x x


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

breathless photos! I LOVE the 2nd one awwwww to know what they are thinking.....


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments everyone  We're all slowly on the mend. Zero has a stomach disorder which means he passed the whole lining of his stomach at least once a month which I have become used to with him (and the vets bills) this time though he bacame extremely ill and lathargic with it, they believe its due to a bacteria imbalance in his stomach. Anyway due to this and the knowledge that his father also suffered from a similar condition (he was then removed from breeding) we've decided not to use Zero as a stud dog mainily as IF this is genetic I would rather no other owners or pups for that matter have to go through what I do with Zero on a regular basis.


if you don't mind can i ask what the disorder is called?
Max gets quite ill once a month with his stomach & stuff. & recently he was very ill, and couldn't even move. so i wonder if max has something similar to zero! 

anyways i hope you & zero are feeling better.

the pictures are amazing. they look really professional, zero is one of the most perfect chihuahua's i have EVER seen!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i like to know as well sarah


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Currently the vet is still carrying out tests on him, But they think it's Inflammatory Bowel Disease which is possibly genetic (they are still unsure of the causes).*
*


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Zero is so handsome... he's one of my favorite chis 

I hope that his tummy feels better soon


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> Currently the vet is still carrying out tests on him, But they think it's Inflammatory Bowel Disease which is possibly genetic (they are still unsure of the causes).


ouch. poor zero 
but thank you  i'm deffo going to ask my vet. cause max's symptoms are very similar!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww :love7: I hope him & your mom are feeling better soon.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those pictures are stunning . I hope little Zero gets better soon .


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

whoa! I like the black and white pictures.. Cool  And cute chi you got there 

Sorry to hear that your been spending lots of times at hospital or dr.. Hope everything get ressolved in time..


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah! Sorry to hear about Zero's stomach problems. Hopefully, they would be solved with time, and soon. Best wishes!!!!


----------

